# Where do I start?



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

I want out. Where do I start? I have no place to live when we split because the house is part of his job but it is over and I need to leave. How do I start?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I dont know what your story is exactly but when I wanted out but couldnt leave right then i made a plan to leave in a few years. i had just started finishing my degree and didnt want to leave in the middle of it. so i planned to leave when i got my degree. that way i would be able to live with family but also have a way of supporting myself. So maybe do some research and come up with a plan to leave when you are ready.

if you feel you're in danger and need out immediately there are women shelters and churches that you might be able to call in your area.


----------



## blownaway (Dec 11, 2010)

See a lawyer. You need to just gather correct information about your options from here on in. A lot of attorneys provide free consultations. That's the best place to start.


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

He's not abusive, but our marriage is not working and he thinks he's working on it, but he refuses to deal with any of our underlying problems. I don't see it getting better. It's only gotten worse the 7 months we've been married and we haven't had any kind of relationship now for months. I've tried and tried to get him to talk and he just gets upset and angry at me for asking. I've tried to not talk about anything, but that just makes me angry because none of our problems are getting fixed. I know I need to be in counseling to get through this, but I've got to wait until I have time in the summer. Right now, my job, and the fact that I would have to travel to another town for a counselor, doesn't allow for counseling during the day. We need marriage counseling, but I don't even see that helping because some of the problems we are having can't be fixed. Thanks for the advice.


----------

